# Photoshop Brushes im PSP benutzen?



## Spaceamazone (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Bin die Spaceamazone und relativ neu hier! *maleinhalloreinbrüllen*

Hätte mal ne kleine Frage, ob ich PS Brushes und Stiles so ändern kann, dass ich sie auch im PSP verwenden kann.
Wäre für ne Antwort dankbar!

LG Spaceamazone


----------



## greengoblin (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Spaceamazone,
willkommen im Forum. Mit PSP meinst Du Paint Shop Pro? Soviel
ich weiß, gehen Photoshop-Brushes *vor PS7* in PSP anzuwenden:
einfach .abr in .jbr umbenennen. Viele Infos auf dieser Seite:
www.pixelfresh.de 
Gruss
GG


----------



## Spaceamazone (30. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Link und den Tip!
Hat tatsächlich geklappt!
Manchmal kommt man nicht auf die einfachsten Lösungen!

LG Spaceamazone


----------

